# Problem loading Forum



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok looks like there might be a problem with the Forum. When I search via Google for DIYMA forum and click the link... A dancing cat pops up stating DIYMA mayhem....


----------



## love car audio (Dec 14, 2008)

almost looks like its hacked

dancing fox


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

love car audio said:


> almost looks like its hacked
> 
> dancing fox


Same thing happens when you click mark forums read.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lolololol that was actually kinda funny.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

There was another audio forum that was the same earlier, maybe it pertained to vbulletin sites


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I got same thing but got in finally jumping all over diyma


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I can only get to certain parts of the forum before the dancing cat! Lol. Aptly chosen music too


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah we got hacked. He/she/they got ca.com caraudiojunkies and a few other places.

I'll have to reload with my volume up I wanna hear this music lol.


----------



## e=mc2 (Dec 4, 2013)

Same here. I ended up searching "diyma hacked" and finally made it here

School did start Monday again, lol


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah we got hacked. The guy is probably targeting car audio forums

Sent from Oppo Find 7


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

So does that mean credit card info and PayPal info will be compromised


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

if you guys go to the hacked page and click the link the person who hacked you tells you whats up. he attacked ants other sites and a few others. he said no credit cards or any info will be taken. he just did it to prove a point


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

It says do trust any don't just go click and all the info is now safe with him


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

So you clicked the link on a hacked site? LOL Youuzz not da smartst cat...


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I got a dancing cat, running my security software on my pc now.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Negolien said:


> So you clicked the link on a hacked site? LOL Youuzz not da smartst cat...


It's a pastebin link: Car Audio Mayhem 2014 - Pastebin.com

The message:



Dear Car Audio Community,
I would officially like to welcome you all to the Internet. The Internet is full of crazy ****, you gotta be careful. Unfortunately in this Internet world there are people like me that like to **** **** up. But don't worry I'm not here to scam you or steal your money. I'm here to teach you a lesson. The following tips will help protect yourself in this crazy ****ing place.

1. USE A STRONG PASSWORD!
2. DO NOT USE THE SAME PASSWORD ON THE DIFFERENT WEBSITES!
3. USE DUAL AUTHENTICATION WHEN POSSIBLE!
4. DO NOT ****ING CLICK ANYTHING YOU DON'T NEED TO BE CLICKING!
5. DON'T TRUST ANYONE, PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET ARE MANIPULATIVE AS A CARS SALE MAN ON COKE, IT'S CALLED SOCIAL ENGINEERING!

I hope you all take something from today. And don't worry, all your information is safe with me. 

Contact: [email protected]

Hit List:
Car Audio Classifieds - Buy, Sell and Trade Car Audio Equipment
DIYMA.com - Car Audio Forum & 12 volt Community Board
MobileAudioForum
Mobile Sound Science Forum - Fact Based Car Audio for the DIY Enthusiast
http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/
CarAudioJunkies
Account Suspended


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

oooooooo he showed us


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Negolien said:


> So you clicked the link on a hacked site? LOL Youuzz not da smartst cat...


I second this. Hopefully you only viewed the source from far away to get the info, as I did.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

In Firefox and Chrome you can do view-source:http://www...linkgoeshere...

Be safe.


----------



## xBlitzkriegx (Dec 5, 2010)

when will the site be fixed?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I wonder if the hacker posted this: Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum - Announcements in Forum : Sales Feedback Forum



> Hey, Car Audio Mayhem
> 
> Thanks for the lesson I could have done without. I spend an inordinate amount of time here trying to be helpful without being annoying.
> 
> ...


It's a "Global Announcement" almost like someone was mad at Andy or something so they are calling him out. Or it's something else.


----------

